# Grill Top Round and Veggies



## LarryWolfe (Jan 28, 2007)

Marinated a top round steak yesterday in some Zesty Italian Dressing and about 3 tablespoons of Wolfe Rub Bold.  Also marinated some baby zuchs and red onion and sprayed some sweet potato slices with Pam and seasoned with Wolfe Rub Original.  Threw it all on the grill and voila!  I said this before, if you haven't tried the grilled sweet potatoe's you gotta give them a try, they're awesome!


----------



## john pen (Jan 28, 2007)

Larry, Was the steak cooked over a hot fire or low and slow ?


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 28, 2007)

Lookin' good Larry. I have to try those grilled sweet taters.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 28, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Larry, Was the steak cooked over a hot fire or low and slow ?


Hot, about 4 minutes on each side, then I moved to the cold side of the grill to finish while I cooked the veggies.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 28, 2007)

Looks good amigo.  Nice color.  I love me some grilled veggies.


----------



## john a (Jan 28, 2007)

Yep, that's some good looking grub, nice job Larry.


----------



## Finney (Jan 28, 2007)

Those sweet tators looked great.  Gotz to put them on the dinner menu.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 28, 2007)

Great job Mr. Wolfe!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 28, 2007)

Daggum that's some gooood looking food raight dere!


----------



## JWJR40 (Jan 29, 2007)

Larry,
Everything looks great.  How long do you do the sweet potato slices?  I have to try them.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 29, 2007)

JWJR40 said:
			
		

> Larry,
> Everything looks great.  How long do you do the sweet potato slices?  I have to try them.



John they took about 15-20 minutes, just until you can slide a fork into them easily.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 29, 2007)

Excellent looking food Larry.   

I have been looking for a way to enjoy sweet potatoes since I am not a big fan.  My wife loves them so I will have to give this a try.


----------



## Unity (Mar 31, 2007)

I finally got around to trying grilled sweet potatoes. Larry: Thank you!   

I followed Larry's directions -- sprayed the slices with olive-oil Pam, sprinkled with WRO, grilled 10 min. per side. These are an instant classic in this household, one of our forever favorites.   



 


Of course, the tender, juicy portherhouse wasn't bad, either.    (It grilled during the potatoes' second 10 min.)

--John  8) 
(I did share the steak with Jody. Darn, that was a good meal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Griff (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh yeah. John, that looks really good. Grilled sweet potatoes are one of our favorites also. I may cook some chicken in the egg tonight. This is the third day in row we've had daytime temps above freezing. Might be break up.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 31, 2007)

Looks good John.  You and Larry are going to have me eating sweet potatoes and I hate sweet potatoes.  

Griff,

You need to get to cooking so I will have something to look at when I get home from a late work shift.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 1, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> I finally got around to trying grilled sweet potatoes. Larry: Thank you!
> 
> I followed Larry's directions -- sprayed the slices with olive-oil Pam, sprinkled with WRO, grilled 10 min. per side. These are an instant classic in this household, one of our forever favorites.
> 
> ...



Very nice job John!!!  Isn't that amazing how simple and easy the grilled sweet potatoes are, and not to mention delicious!!!  Great job on the steak as well!



			
				Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Looks good John.  You and Larry are going to have me eating sweet potatoes and I hate sweet potatoes.



Do it Cliff you won't be sorry!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 1, 2007)

Okay, grilled sweet potatos tonight with the chicken thighs!


----------



## TheCook (Jun 3, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Marinated a top round steak yesterday in some Zesty Italian Dressing and about 3 tablespoons of Wolfe Rub Bold.  Also marinated some baby zuchs and red onion and sprayed some sweet potato slices with Pam and seasoned with Wolfe Rub Original.  Threw it all on the grill and voila!  I said this before, if you haven't tried the grilled sweet potatoe's you gotta give them a try, they're awesome!



Did you grill them over direct heat at first then move them over to the cool side of the grill?  Sweet taters that is.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 3, 2007)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2yaunlp2]Marinated a top round steak yesterday in some Zesty Italian Dressing and about 3 tablespoons of Wolfe Rub Bold.  Also marinated some baby zuchs and red onion and sprayed some sweet potato slices with Pam and seasoned with Wolfe Rub Original.  Threw it all on the grill and voila!  I said this before, if you haven't tried the grilled sweet potatoe's you gotta give them a try, they're awesome!



Did you grill them over direct heat at first then move them over to the cool side of the grill?  Sweet taters that is.[/quote:2yaunlp2]

Yes, for the thicker slices.  But for the thinner ones you can do direct until done.


----------

